#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Rote Flecken an der Eichel - Pilz? >

## Schmied

Hallo und guten Tag, 
ich hab vor ein Paar Wochen kleine rote Punkte an der Eichel bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich im Internet recherchiert und mir Kadefungin in der Apotheke geben lassen. Selbstverständlich bin ich auch gleich zum Hautarzt und habe mich untersuchen lassen. Dieser meinte, dass er aufgrund meiner einwöchigen Behandlung mit der Creme keine genaue Diagnose stellen könne, ob Pilz oder Herpes. Ich sollte mindestens vier Wochen die Creme auftragen, was ich auch getan habe. Ein Abstrich wurde nicht gemacht. 
Beim nächsten Arztbesuch (also drei Wochen später) waren dir Rötungen leicht zurück gegangen. Mein Arzt schaute nur kurz drüber und meinte, da ist nichts mehr und die Punkte würden jetzt abheilen. 
Nun, eine Woche später werden die Punkte wieder kräftiger und flächiger. Soll ich erneut mit der Creme behandeln oder wieder zum Arzt? Juckreiz habe ich keinen. Handelt es sich überhaupt um einen Pilz? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Diesesmal solltest Du erst zum Hautarzt gehen bevor Du behandelst, dann kann er auch einen Abstrich machen, sobald mit einer Salbe behandelt wird, ist das hinfällig und man kann es auch nicht mehr beurteilen.

----------


## Schmied

Sieht es denn nach einem Pilz aus?

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
könnte auch gut und gerne Herpes sein. Also ab zum Arzt!

----------


## Schmied

Ich werde gleich morgen einen Termin vereinbaren. Leider gehört mein Hautarzt nicht zur Gruppe der kommunikativen Menschen und man muss alles erfragen. 
Ist zur Diagnose ein Abstrich zwingend erforderlich bzw. üblich? 
Grüße!

----------


## kaya

Nachdem Du schon wochenlang erfolglos eine mögliche Pilzinfektion behandelt hast, wäre ein Abstrich sicher sinnvoll. Aber wie josie schon schrieb, bis zum Termin keine Salben mehr auftragen. Und bei Bedarf bitte Kondome benutzen! 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------


## Schmied

Hallo, 
war gestern bei meinem Hautarzt und er meinte da ist nichts mehr. Ich soll ihm doch bitte glauben (er wirkte etwas genervt). Eventuell könne ich Bepanthen auf die Stellen auftragen. Auf die Frage warum es mehr rote Punkte werden, meinte er, es kann ganz natürlich sein, dass hier und da rote Stellen entstehen. 
Die Antwort erscheint mir als Nicht-Mediziner etwas lapidar. Das ein Heilungsprozess Zeit brauch kann ich verstehen, aber dann sollten doch die Stellen eher zurück gehen als zunehmen. Ich werde die Sache noch mal ne Woche im Auge behalten. 
Kann ich damit auch zum Urologen gehen? Also kann dieser auch einen Abstrich machen? Dann würde ich dort gerne ein zweite Meinung einholen, falls es nicht besser wird. 
@ kaya: Kondom versteht sich von selbst. Freundin weiß auch bescheid. Komischerweise weißt einen der Arzt nciht drauf hin... 
Vielen Dank für die Antworten bisher!

----------

